# I lost my baby.



## jr926 (Sep 27, 2009)

I had to put my cat to sleep last night. His name is Jr he was 13 years old. He was my buddy, he slept next to me everynight. Everyone who came to the house fell in love with him. 

About 4 months ago he started getting sick, vomiting and not eating, we took him to the vet he was very dehydrated and needed to be admitted to the hospital, after running some tests I found out he had kidney failure. 

The vet said he wouldnt live to long, but to keep him going a little more I could do fluids at home. He was starting to do better eating and moving playing, just like he was before he got sick, but he was losing weight very quickly. I took him back to the vet they did more tests, they found out his red blood cell count was very low. His red blood cell count was 10, he said it should be around 40. 

The vet said I can do injections every week that will try and boost his red blood cell count. I know he was tired of getting poked but i couldnt give up on him yet. The vet gave him weeks to live, he lived for 4 months. The vet said he wasnt gonna eat or move around. He ate just as much as he used too went up and down stairs. He wasnt giving up so neither was I. 

He fought till the end. He used to be a 20lb cat, he was down to 6lbs, Friday he wasnt to bad we knew his time was getting short but last night it was heartbreaking, he couldnt even stand up he would just fall over, thats when i knew it was time, he didnt need to suffer. 

Took him to the vet and he went in my arms where he always liked to be. I miss him so much, its hard not having him around ive had him for 13 years got him when he was a kitten. 

Last night was my first night sleeping without him, it was very hard. I know hes in a better place now and not in pain anymore.



:heart That's my little trooper, I Love You and Miss you Always :heart


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

atback Welcome to CatForum and I am so sorry you have lost your Jr. atback 
He looked like a beautiful boy and I think you were wonderful to fight so hard with him, to help him live and be loved a while longer, and that you were with him as he had to leave you.
What a heartbreaking decision this is for pet-lovers to make, but it is almost always the most unselfish and kindest thing we can do for our pets.
atback 
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Jr was a beautiful boy. I am so sorry that you lost him to kidney failure. I am facing that with one of my cats, and I know how hard it can be to take care of them.

(((HUGS))) to you.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost Jr. It is heartbreaking to slowly watch the pet you love get worse and worse. It sounds like you took wonderful care of him for as long as you could and then made the kindest and most difficult decision to let him go. He was a very handsome cat.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so very sorry. I lost my very special Blacky to kidney failure; it's so sad to see them go downhill. You did what was best for your JR. God bless.


----------

